# Period after cancelled cycle??



## lisa32 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi All,

I have just had my first ICSI cancelled due to a poor response on Menopur (4 powders) and the question i would like to know please is how long will it take for my AF to show?, i need to have a AMH blood test done once this shows and then i can possibly start the month after that.

Thanks everyone 

Lisa xx


----------

